# Playing With The Camera



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 7, 2007)

Those are just b.e.a.utiful!!!!  HAHAHAHA


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice pics and soap Smelli!  Those new molds sure worked better. :?   8)    Looks like your getting ready for that big grand opening!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks good! Are those for your web site?

Irena


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Looks good! Are those for your web site?
> 
> Irena



This one, yes. I am trying to figure out this **** camera!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Nov 29, 2007)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Neil (Dec 6, 2007)

those are so very buautiful. You are a true Saponification master!


----------



## Woodi (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice pics!....and I love your color choices.


----------



## aussie soaper (Dec 11, 2007)

kool soap smellitlikeitis! I wish i was that good.

How do you do the texture thing on top with out having to cut it of because of soda ash?


----------



## punkflash54 (Dec 16, 2007)

look at all that soap! looks good!


----------



## SmellyKat (Aug 9, 2010)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

>



How did you upload your pictures on this website?


----------

